# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Extruder #2 dragging

## matthewkphx

Hi, I inherited a Solidoodle with two print heads and I have discovered the nozzle for extruder #2 is lower and drags across a print that is coming out of extruder #1. I haven't found any instruction online about how to move the nozzle up and down. Can anyone here offer advice or links? Thanks!

----------


## curious aardvark

check there isn't a tiny bit of filament sticking out of the nozzle. 
If I've been printing with the other nozzle before switching. I'll make sure no filament protudes by a quick rub with a sanding block. Surprising just how little there needs to be to cause issues. 
Other than that - can't really help.

----------


## matthewkphx

Thanks for your response. It?s the extruder itself, not a piece of filament.

----------

